# Soaking cloth pads with witch hazel then freezing



## jenrett (Oct 10, 2009)

Anybody done this? What's the protocol? Does it work as well with cloth as it does with disposables. I keep hearing about how awesome it is to have frozen witch hazel pads for after delivery, but I don't particularly want to buy any disposable pads because the cloth ones are soooo much more comfy.

So, if it works well, how do you do it? full strength witch hazel or do you dilute it at all? Anything to add?

Thanks!


----------



## Wittyone (May 11, 2005)

My advice would be to get them damp then freeze, a "soaked" pad (cloth or disposable) will be stiff as a board when frozen and that will NOT be comfy!! However, a big YES to frozen pads for pp, they are lovely. You can use water, comfrey tea, witch hazel, anything really.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

I would recommend refrigeration rather than freezing. If it's frozen, you will need to put a towel or something in between to protect your skin and then you won't be getting the witch hazel benefit. I tried various different things last time, including freezing cloth and disposable pads, and what I found to be the best for me was gauze pads soaked in witch hazel and stored in the fridge. I put on a pad and laid a couple of those on top and it was very soothing but the pad was still absorbent so it wasn't as messy as some of the other things I tried.


----------



## jenrett (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations, ladies. I will try refrigerating the gauze pads. I'll use a very cold place in the refrigerator so they are nearly frozen









Thanks again!


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

I loved frozen pads when I was recovering.







Refridgerated ones didn't hold the cold long enough for me.

What about freezing damp pads _without_ the witch hazel? When you get out the frozen pad, you'll need to put a cloth between your skin and the pad...put the witch hazel on that, and voilà!


----------

